# equine vets Durham area



## tinap (4 March 2013)

Hi! I've snook in here from the Yorkshire board - please don't kick me out I need your help 

I'm looking for a reputable equine vets near Lanchester, Durham to do a vetting on a horse for me if anyone can recommend one please?! 

Thanks


----------



## littlemisslauren (4 March 2013)

There are a couple of good vets in the Durham area - most travel far and wide!

SimplyEquine - Paul Proctor
Durham Equine Practice - Nicola Mason
Phillip Jones - My first choice!

I would personally recommend all of the above. Hope that helps


----------



## tinap (4 March 2013)

Thank you! Is Philip Jones the mobile one? I've actually been given his number but was a bit suspicious lol! xx


----------



## ann-jen (4 March 2013)

Philip runs the equine sports medicine clinic. I think he has a website and definitely has a Facebook page if you need more info. He is very good


----------



## littlemisslauren (4 March 2013)

tinap said:



			Thank you! Is Philip Jones the mobile one? I've actually been given his number but was a bit suspicious lol! xx
		
Click to expand...

Yes thats him. I have never heard a bad word about him!


----------



## tinap (4 March 2013)

Ah thank you, I will have a look xx


----------



## Bustergirl (4 March 2013)

Philip is now team vet for the junior British eventing team so is very well thought of.


----------



## tinap (4 March 2013)

Ooh fab! I've left him a message so hopefully will get a call back tomorrow


----------



## Becky&Ollie-x (8 March 2013)

tinap said:



			Hi! I've snook in here from the Yorkshire board - please don't kick me out I need your help 

I'm looking for a reputable equine vets near Lanchester, Durham to do a vetting on a horse for me if anyone can recommend one please?! 

Thanks 

Click to expand...

Your not the one by any chance getting Dolly vetted?


----------

